# Gentoo als Xen Gast auf Citrix XenServer 5.5

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich habe vor Gentoo als virtuelle Maschine auf einem Citrix XenServer zu installieren. Nun ist die Frage welche Pakete benötige ich damit ich auch einen paravirtualisierten Gast habe? Benötige ich die xen-sources? Was ist app-emulation/xen? Ist das auch ein angepasster kernel und sollte ich diesen eher installieren als die xen-sources? Ist es ratsam die app-emulation/xen-tools zu installieren oder besser die Citrix Xen-Tools? Ich denke nicht, dass es viele Unterschiede gibt zwischen dem normalen Xen und Citrix XenServer liegen da es ja im Prinzip das gleiche ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

1. app-emulation/xen ist der Hypervisor (brauchst du also nicht)

2. app-emulation/xen-tools sind hauptsächlich die Dienste für die Dom0 (brauchst du also auch nicht)

3. sys-kernel/xen-sources sind die Kernelquellen mit Dom0 und DomU Unterstützung. Brauchst du auch nicht unbedingt, da auch die normalen gentoo-sources die DomU Unterstützung haben.

Theoretisch solltest du ohne Probleme den Kernel des Xenservers nutzen. So macht es dieser auch für die Debian DomU die man installieren kann.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aZZe

Super! Vielen Dank für deineAntwort. Ich hatte mich auch schon gefragt wie die das mit Debian 5.0 Lenny machen, der ja auch einen aktuelleren kernel hat. Ich werde mich dann mal ans Werk machen.  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Hmm...im kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5) gibt es unter "Paravirtualized guest support" nur:

- VMI Guest support

- KVM paravirtualized clock

- KVM Guest support

- Lguest guest support

- Enable paravirtualization code 

Kann es doch sein, dass man hier eher die xen-sources auch für Gäste benötigt?

----------

## bbgermany

nö  :Wink: 

schau mal hier:

```

  │ Symbol: XEN [=n]                                                                                       │

  │ Prompt: Xen guest support                                                                              │

  │   Defined at arch/x86/xen/Kconfig:5                                                                    │

  │   Depends on: PARAVIRT_GUEST && (X86_64 || X86_32 && X86_PAE && !X86_VISWS) && X86_CMPXCHG && X86_TSC  │

  │   Location:                                                                                            │

  │     -> Processor type and features                                                                     │

  │       -> Paravirtualized guest support (PARAVIRT_GUEST [=n])                                           │

  │   Selects: PARAVIRT && PARAVIRT_CLOCK                                                                  │

```

Aus gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1 bei der Suche nach XEN.

Alternativ kannst du auch gentoo als HVM installieren. Dann kannst du alles so nutzen als wenn du es nativ verwendest. Dann braucht die CPU aber definitiv die Intel VT oder die AMD SVM Erweiterungen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aZZe

Hmm auf meinem Gentoo PC sehe ich die Option auch. Nur in der VM nicht. Welche Option müsste ich denn für die HVM Variante wählen? VT hat die CPU.

----------

## aZZe

Ich habe gerade mal auf einer anderen virtuellen maschine nachgeschaut, die unter einem ESX Server läuft. Dort habe ich auch nur die Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die ich oben aufgelistet habe. Nur auf meinem PC auf dem Gentoo nativ installiert ist habe ich die Möglichkeit Xen Guest support auszuwählen ebenfall gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 allerdings 64Bit und nicht 32Bit wie in den virtuellen Maschinen. Kann es sein, dass er die Hardware falsch ausliest?

----------

## bbgermany

Du musst den High Memory Support auf 64GB stellen wenn du eine 32Bit DomU konfigurieren möchtest, dann bekommst auch unter paravirtualized guest support die Xen option  :Very Happy: 

siehe hier:

```
  │ │               --- Paravirtualized guest support                                                    │ │

  │ │               [ ]   Xen guest support (NEW)                                                        │ │

  │ │               [ ]   VMI Guest support                                                              │ │

  │ │               [ ]   KVM paravirtualized clock                                                      │ │

  │ │               [ ]   KVM Guest support                                                              │ │

  │ │               [ ]   Enable paravirtualization code                                                 │ │

  │ │               [ ]     Paravirtualization layer for spinlocks                                       │ │

  │ │                                                                                                    │ │

```

```

  │ │                   High Memory Support (64GB)  --->                                                 │ │

  │ │               -*- PAE (Physical Address Extension) Support                                         │ │

  │ │                   Memory model (Flat Memory)  --->                                                 │ │

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aZZe

Ich glaubs nicht! Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen. 64Bit wähle ich so gut wie nie aus. Frage mich warum dort eine Abhängigkeit besteht. Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

----------

## bbgermany

Ich musste auch ein "paar" min danach suchen. Ich muss aber gestehen, ich hab die DomU Kernel selber nie ans laufen bekommen. Ich hab jedoch keinen XenServer zu dem Zeitpunkt gehabt, sondern std. Gentoo Xen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aZZe

So ich habe es geschafft. Gentoo läuft auf dem XenServer 5.5. Wie verifiziere ich jetzt eigentlich, dass er wirklich paravirtualisiert ist? Eine andere Sache wäre noch die Installation der XenServer Tools. Wie bekomme ich die am besten installiert?

----------

## py-ro

Die 64GB Unterstützung aktiviert, AFAIK, PAE.

Py

----------

## aZZe

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Die 64GB Unterstützung aktiviert, AFAIK, PAE.
> 
> Py

 

Ja ja ich verstehe schon den Hintergrund nur ist es im Zusammenhang mit Xen Guest support mir nicht ganz klar. Aber egal. Es läuft jetzt. Ich würde jetzt nur gerne noch die XenServer Tools installieren nu sind die nur als .deb und .rpm Pakete vorhanden. Einer eine Idee wie ich die unter Gentoo installieren könnte?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

rpm2tgz? und dann erstmal schaun was drin ist  :Very Happy: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aZZe

Das habe ich schon getan. Habe mir mal das xe-guest-utilities-5.5.0-458.i386.rpm dafür genommen. Er entpackt dann drei Verzeichnisse etc, lib und usr. Dort drin gibts dann weitere Unterverzeichnisse so wie irgendwelche libraries. Habs auch schon versucht mit rpm und --nodeps zu installieren aber ohne Erfolg. Er installiert zwar den ganzen Kram nach /usr/sbin usw. ein Init Script namens /etc/init.d/xe-linux-distribution habe ich auch nur bewirkt das nichts. Er hat auch am ende der Installation einen Fehler ausgeschmissen, dass er chkconfig nicht finden kann....was ja auf einem Gentoo System nicht existiert.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

jo chkconfig wär ja in etwa das Äquivalent zu rc-update. Versuch doch einfach mal das Initscript dann manuel via rc-update zu adden, bzw. vorher mal zu starten  :Smile: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aZZe

Ich habs ja gestartet nur sieht man nichts. Ein ps -A zeigt auch keine laufenden Prozesse.

----------

## bbgermany

hmm, wenn die Tools gestartet sind, sollte ein Prozess mit dem Namen xe-daemon gestartet sein. Hast du mal geschaut, was passiert, wenn die xe-daemon direkt aus einer Konsole heraus startest? Vielleicht laufen dir dann die Fehler entgegen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## michip

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ich habs ja gestartet nur sieht man nichts. Ein ps -A zeigt auch keine laufenden Prozesse.

 

Da kannst du auch lange warten. Da tut sich nix   :Confused: 

Der Grund ist ziemlich furchtbar...XenServer installiert und bootet "Other Install Media" Profile immer in eine HVM, also nicht in eine paravirtualisierte Maschine (nur dort laufen die Tools).

Ich bin drauf gekommen, weil XenFS nicht mounten wollte ("XENFS: not registering filesystem on non-xen platform") und dmesg immer sprach "Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware" .

Du kannst dich anstellen wie du möchtest, das wird nix. Um eine HVM in eine P2V zu konvertieren hilft dir:

http://forums.citrix.com/thread.jspa?threadID=151259&tstart=0

und da fängt der Spass erst richtig an..

CU

Michael

----------

## trikolon

Anmerkung am rande: 

warum nimmst du nicht das opensource xen mit gentoo oder debian als Dom0 (also anstelle des Xenservers)? Habe damit sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht im vergleich zum citrix server.

habe hier ein debian lenny mit xen 3.4.0 am laufen mit folgenden DomUs: gentoo 32bit, gentoo 64bit, debian 64bit, ubuntu 64bit und ipfire 32bit

gruß ben

----------

## michip

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> Anmerkung am rande: 
> 
> warum nimmst du nicht das opensource xen mit gentoo oder debian als Dom0 (also anstelle des Xenservers)? Habe damit sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht im vergleich zum citrix server.
> 
> 

 

Weil die Klicki-Bunti-Fraktion auch damit arbeiten muss  :Smile:  .

CU

Michael

----------

## bbgermany

Eher wohl aus anderen Gründen. Besonders im Enterprise Bereich sind ganz einfach Supportverträge mit SLAs an die Software gebunden. Und in dem Bereich mit reiner OpenSource zu arbeiten, wo man nicht genau weis, ob ein Fix für ein bestimmtes Problem relativ schnell verfügbar ist, muss man auf diese "Klickibunti" Software zurückgreifen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

